# the case of a non-professional wedding Photographer



## grandpawrichard (Oct 13, 2013)

A relative of my wife got married last spring. We were talking today when they came to visit us. They had a So-called professional photographer that they hired to do their Wedding and Reception. At the end of the day he gave them an SD card with the photos he took. He took them right out of the camera and said "here you go, do what you want with these." He did NO Editing! Just snapped photos and called it good!

I told them  to drop the disk off at my house next Saturday. I would look at the photos and if needed I would edit them and burn a DVD for them!

I mean Seriously, what the heck kind of photographer would take money for a job and only take photos without doing any editing at all?????????? I can only imagine what quality the photos he took are!

I'll do the editing for them for FREE!

Dick


----------



## natureman (Oct 13, 2013)

I have heard of this being done before.  It could possibly be one of two reasons.  Either the photographer was lazy or that was the level of his service that was purchased, at a much lower rate than normal.  I have a talented wedding photographer friend up north that does this.  He has several full service packages that are accordingly priced for his area.  He doesn't advertise it but occasionally, he will come across a hardship case, charge a minimal fee and hand them the card.  Of course he explains what they will be receiving. Better than nothing I guess.  Anyway, its very nice of you to prepare a finished DVD for them.


----------



## jetblasted (Oct 29, 2013)

Lots of times people can't afford the $1,000 (+) that photographers charge. I would venture to bet that this was pre arranged. He'll take the photos, and she will edit, crop & print them herself. Probably a bargain basement price, and as always, you get what you pay for . . . 

Looking at your equipment list Grandpaw, I'm sure you can attest that Photography ain't cheap ... Neither is spending weeks of your time editing photos for next to nothing, either . . .


----------



## BeastieDawg (Nov 11, 2013)

The stats say that there are now 4 times as many people calling themselves "wedding photographers" as there were 5 years ago.  There is ALL kinds of totally wacky stories.....as they old saying goes..."let the buyer beware".


----------



## BERN (Nov 12, 2013)

BeastieDawg said:


> The stats say that there are now 4 times as many people calling themselves "wedding photographers" as there were 5 years ago.  There is ALL kinds of totally wacky stories.....as they old saying goes..."let the buyer beware".



Absolutely true. Choosing a wedding photographer involves at least 2 meetings. One where they show you thier work and one where you share your vision for how you would like your photos to look. Then you pick the level of service that meets your budget. You are entitled to have an opinion about how they dress and conduct themselves at your wedding. If you take the time to work all this out then you can get outstanding photos from a relatively new photographer. If you just call someone up and say "meet me at the church and I'll write you a check" then watch out. You may have an unpleasent surprise. You should have a contract in writing weeks before the wedding that explicitly states what you expect and what they are delivering. 

That having been said, I think that if the couple were expecting such bare bones service the OP would have been told that. Bless you for post processing thier images. It takes a lot longer than the photography itself. That is one reason that good wedding photogs are so expensive (that and the liability).

I'm curious, did he give them raw, dng, tiff or jpg?


----------



## hummdaddy (Nov 12, 2013)

your a good man dick,seems someone got what they paid for,or didn't have a contract to stand on...


----------

